
Show HN: simple Bitcoin gifting (YC Startup School '18) - billions
https://biterica.com
======
billions
For the first few people interested, I can send a little Bitcoin using the
service in exchange for product feedback. PM me your email.

~~~
andirk
That is very cool! When i gave someone Dogecoin I had to do all that stuff
your website does. Only suggestion is to make the placeholder text more
obvious that is example data, like instead of "ann@mail.com" use "ex:
ann@mail.com". And a lighter color is also common.

~~~
billions
Great feedback, thanks. Will fix the placeholders shortly!

------
samfisher83
Aren't you kind of worried about the volatility when giving someone bitcoin?
You send 10 dollars and then its 8 dollar tomorrow?

~~~
billions
These gifts are like gift cards, small amounts and Biterica limits the gift
size. People are excited to receive a unique, interesting gift with growth
potential. If they really don't like it they can trade it for their local fiat
currency right away, avoiding any volatility.

